# Club/Group/Training Rides PHX area



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey everyone I am looking for a good club to join in Phoenix. I live around Tatum and Shea so a club that does group/training rides nearby that area would be prime! I don't know many groups that ride, I typically do the BoS with Haus but usually get blown out of the water by those guys and dropped so I doubt I would be a good fit in that club. So really what I need is a club/group ride that is focused on getting newer/recreational cyclists faster! My goal is to be competitive and be able to race! Any advice would be appreciated. If you need to know about my abilities as a rider this group ride I recently did should tell you what you need to know; Bike Ride Profile | Haus To Saguaro And Back! near Scottsdale | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ryan, I'm the guy you drafted for the last few miles and then sprinted to the finish line ahead of. I'm turning 61 in a few weeks and not a racer, by a long shot.

To get faster and climb better, I would suggest repeats up Mummy Mtn on Hummingbird. Break them up with some speed intervals through the Camelback Country Club. If Hummingbird isn't enough of a challenge, do Sage, off Invergordon, or Dromedary up to the castle.

You have a long ways to go before you will be ready to race, shoot, I get whupped regularly by 68 year olds.


----------



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey good to hear from you! It's amazing how fast people are and how long they can maintain power for! I will take you advice and start doing repeats up Mummy, I live close by so I should be able to make this a regular thing in my routine. Do you do any group rides on the weekends?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I avoid group rides, unless it's with friends. There is way too much testosterone on most group rides for this old guy. I ride PV a few times a week, on Saturday's I sometimes hook up with some other RBR folk and ride the hills, if I feel up to it. Hummingbird from both directions is always on the list, Sage usually, and if I haven't puked after that, I'll consider a ride to the castle.

I honestly feel Hummingbird repeats are better for training, once you hit 16-20% it is just a slog. I haven't been down Cheney since they started tearing it up, but there are alternate routes that can be done to give you enough time to recover after a Hummingbird climb. Hummingbird is tougher from the East.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't see you out there today, how's it going?


----------



## AC911 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bicycle Ranch has Saturday morning A B C group rides. Sounds like C group would be good place to start/give it a try. It leaves at 7:30 behind the shop.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Didn't see you out there today, how's it going?


I see someone is already in training for early March.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

empty_set said:


> I see someone is already in training for early March.


You're reading too much into it. I've been riding Saturdays with BigBadConrad. He makes me climb


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I have to get out for that ride with you and BBC. Unfortunately, Saturdays have been tough for me lately, forcing me to ride early. Maybe in a few more weeks.


----------



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry about the drop in contact, been busy travelling for work and getting over a sinus infection! Was still able to put some quality time in on my trainer with some sufferfest videos. This weekend I plan on getting out and hitting the hills in PV! Will try to get on that Bicycle Ranch C group ride as well!


----------



## razardica (Sep 25, 2011)

What's the pace like on the Bicycle Ranch C group ride? I know it's a late post.


----------



## AC911 (Apr 30, 2011)

razardica said:


> What's the pace like on the Bicycle Ranch C group ride? I know it's a late post.


About 14-16 mph going up on Scottsdale Rd. to Carefree Highway. It's a no drop ride and there are few stops to regroup.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been out with the Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club once on a Sunday. They gave me a good beating. I haven't been back for the Saturday group rides which are geared more for the less competitive group. 

PMBC - Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club: Home Page 

Today I heard about hummingbird through some new group ride buddies. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## Fureak (Oct 13, 2011)

Bosplya said:


> I've been out with the Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club once on a Sunday. They gave me a good beating. I haven't been back for the Saturday group rides which are geared more for the less competitive group.
> 
> PMBC - Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club: Home Page
> 
> Today I heard about hummingbird through some new group ride buddies. Might have to give it a try.


I had the opportunity of doing the mining country challenge (full and metric century, brutal climbs) with PMBC over the weekend. Real good group of rides, no ego's and there are enough people that you can find a paceline at your speed.

I highly recommend doing the mining country challenge (I did the metric), its a great ride and just like its title, VERY challenging. There is a ton of climbing in this ride (4500ft) and at one point an 11% grade average for a couple miles.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm adding that challenge to my list. I need more climbing in my rides.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

where could i get the gps or map for this loop ?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Bosplya said:


> I've been out with the Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club once on a Sunday. They gave me a good beating. I haven't been back for the Saturday group rides which are geared more for the less competitive group.
> 
> PMBC - Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club: Home Page
> 
> Today I heard about hummingbird through some new group ride buddies. Might have to give it a try.


Hummingbird closed for construction now. Will be closed for some time. You can still do part of it, from the East. Right now it's closed between Quartz Mountain and 61st Pl on the West side.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Hummingbird closed for construction now. Will be closed for some time. You can still do part of it, from the East. Right now it's closed between Quartz Mountain and 61st Pl on the West side.


Usually I'll do a recon drive through the area before I ride there. You just saved me a few gallons of gas. :thumbsup:


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm just a beginner, so I haven't ridden this, but I thought some of you might be interested. 

Over in the West Valley (over by Goodyear), they run two weekly rides. More info here:

http://www.westvalleycycle.net/


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I talked to the construction guys on Hummingbird today. It will be temp paved Thursday, open Friday. Quartz Mtn will be closed next.

The temp paving is better than what was there before. If you've ridden the open parts, you know what I mean.

There is still construction, so be careful out there, especially at the saddle and the East approach at Quartz Mtn. Don't try to set a Strava segment record just yet


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Maude and I did the same route on Saturday that we did with you the week before. Thanks for letting us know its open as Maude is anxious to try Hummingbird the "hard" way on her new bike. Unfortunately for me, I seem to have developed an inguinal hernia and now I am scared to push myself. Got to get myself to a doctor. POOH.


----------

